# Guest roaster Qs



## beegee28 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello, a newbie to this forum and just feeling my around the industry but had a few questions that I'd be interested in getting a few opinions/views on.

How do you come across new guest roasters?

What are you looking for in a guest roaster - the tangibles and not so tangibles?

If any of your guest roasters have become an anchor supplier, what has helped them progress to that relationship?

Keen to get some thoughts


----------



## Craft House Coffee (Jan 13, 2017)

find them on forums like this!


----------

